
Show HN: Pacman Canvas in HTML5 - platzh1rsch
http://pacman.platzh1rsch.ch/
======
danbolt
Cool stuff! The game feels really smooth.

If you're interested, this article has a cool explanation of the original Pac-
Man's ghost logic: [http://gameinternals.com/post/2072558330/understanding-
pac-m...](http://gameinternals.com/post/2072558330/understanding-pac-man-
ghost-behavior)

~~~
platzh1rsch
hey there, thanks for your feedback, glad you like it =) I took care of
implementing the ghost logic from the original game (not 1:1 but close), I
think I even based it on the article you just recommended, cool stuff!

